
Ask HN: Companies who want to outsource some analytics to a data science class? - stevenwu
We have a class that we want to migrate away from Kaggle&#x27;s academic platform for various reasons.<p>Through a chance connection in our network, a startup was happy to let us use their datasets for the class in exchange for all of the reports that resulted from it.<p>We can&#x27;t use any dataset easily found online because a significant portion of the marking will be based on the prediction results from the given training data evaluated on held test data. (We can obfuscate&#x2F;simulate&#x2F;transform the data but I thought I might find more such companies with unique datasets with prediction tasks that can&#x27;t be reverse engineered)<p>If there&#x27;s any interest, please shoot me an e-mail in my profile and I&#x27;ll get back to you promptly. Thanks.
======
rfergie
Hi Steven, I'm interested in this (charity with data on young people's self
efficacy) but I can't see your email in your profile.

Either email me (see profile) or I'll check back later today

~~~
stevenwu
Hey, thanks for letting me know - I thought filling in the e-mail field made
it visible to everyone on my profile. Sending you an e-mail now.

